# Extracting BIN files? What program?



## MatrixX

I need a program that can extract bin files, you know to like a folder, and I can install the program from it, without burning a cd. Anyone know of such a program?


----------



## RSM123

See this thread here :

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?s=&threadid=97535&highlight=Extracting+BIN+files


----------



## gotrootdude

Rename the .bin extention to .iso then mount them as a virtual CD with daemon tools from here.

http://www.daemon-tools.cc/portal/download.php?mode=ViewCategory&catid=5


----------



## Mr_Webmaster

if you rename them to ISO, you can use WinImage. It opens them in an explorer-like view in which you can extract files from it and you can also create ISO's with it. great utility!


----------



## Sancho

Alcohol 120% lets you mount various different CD image formats to virtual CD Rom drives. Burn various image formats to cd. And rip various formats from a CD.

http://www.alcohol-software.com/download.php


----------

